# New generation tumbling magnet dynamo



## iwicom (May 2, 2005)

Hi

This batteryless bicycle lights system is based on a newly invented magnet generator. No battery is needed, no frictoin on any parts of the bicycle. Lights flash regardless the bicycle's speed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif and weather conditions. 

details on http://www.freelights.co.uk/how.html

Thanks


----------



## ACMarina (May 2, 2005)

Can you tell us more about this? It kinda smells fishy to me. .or Spam-ish. .


----------



## twentysixtwo (May 2, 2005)

smelling kinda spam-ish.

The technology is nothing new or amazing. Web site is really crappy with black text on a dark background, virtually unreadable.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 2, 2005)

I seem to recall some other bicycle light awhile back that had magnets and coils in it. With LEDs and rechargable batteries as cheap as they are getting paying a lot for fancy generator lights isn't necessarily worth it any more.

Any amount of light worth mentioning will have to somehow take energy from the person pushing the bicycle pedals thus adding to how hard it is to push it.


----------



## PeLu (May 3, 2005)

Yes, I've bought that light soem two years ago and it just works as expected. Nothing really exciting, but OK


----------



## beezaur (May 3, 2005)

Why was this thread moved from "General Flashlight Discussion" to "General Light Discussion?" Is this not a forum about optics?

Is the proper content of each forum is explained anywhere?

Scott


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 3, 2005)

probably because a bike light that flashes isn't a flashlight so to speak but more like a safety/warning light.


----------



## beezaur (May 3, 2005)

Ok, so this forum is about "lights" as in "devices," not so much "light," as in "optics."

Sorry about taking this off topic. The bicycle light is interesting. I really like the idea of something that never requires batteries, especially in a safety application.

Scott


----------



## TORCH_BOY (May 6, 2005)

Interesting device, I still like my old Cateye EL-300


----------



## michaelmuller (Jun 21, 2009)

You have to see the Magtenlight , 15 Lux headlamp, frictionless drive with magnetic gear for its generator


----------

